# Advice on what car to get please.....



## dec1892 (6 Jan 2012)

I'm in the process of looking for a car at the moment but still uncertain as to what make & model I should go for:

As a guideline, here are few requirements:

- budget is up to €16,000
- want a reliable car, which will at least hold some value on resale
- car with good boot & space (to fit buggy for baby)
- 2010 car if possible (with lowish mileage, 30,000 or less)
- Petrol would be my preference as I wouldnt do the miles to warrant a diesel car (I estimate I would clock up between 10,000 - 12,000km per year)

All advice welcome!

Cheers


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Jan 2012)

When you input your requirements into carzone, the most frequent cars are Mitsubishi Lancers with a few Honda Civics, Mazda 6 and Citroen C5s (and a load of Seat Ibizas which would be a bit small from your request).

I haven't driven any of those but would think they should be relatively trouble free to maintain. 

When you increase your mileage you get a lot of Mondeo's which are supposed to be nice to drive but these are likely to be Sales Rep cars with very high mileage and which may not have been looked after as well by the owners.


----------



## PetrolHead (6 Jan 2012)

When you drill down your requirements on Carzone the Qashqai seems to come to the fore. 

[broken link removed] 

Review here - (different engine but the rest is relevent)

[broken link removed]


----------



## dec1892 (6 Jan 2012)

Definitely right about the Nissan Qashqai coming to the fore when you my requirements on Carzone - it ticks alot of the boxes.....

Is it a reliable car though? 

And would the resale be good on a Nissan in a few years time?.....


----------



## briste (6 Jan 2012)

Honda Accord vs Mazda6 vs Toyota Avensis

All reliable good cars.

Mazda 6 would be my preference.


----------



## selfbuild (6 Jan 2012)

As a Nissan qashqai driver, I would advise against it
While the car is nice to drive; the boot isnt all that big (once you put a buggy in it, not much room for anything else!).  Also, the interior space in the back seat is very small - if you have 2 child sets, you would not get a 3rd person in the back seat.  I would recommend a Renault Scenic for interior space.


----------



## PetrolHead (6 Jan 2012)

dec1892 said:


> Definitely right about the Nissan Qashqai coming to the fore when you my requirements on Carzone - it ticks alot of the boxes.....
> 
> Is it a reliable car though?
> 
> And would the resale be good on a Nissan in a few years time?.....




I don't recall hearing anything particularly bad about the Qashqai in terms of reliability.

With regard to the resale, I do feel that while you should consider this it probably ought to be on your list somewhere below the particular side of the car that the filler cap happens to be on. 

You're buying a car for you.... not the next person who's going to own it!





selfbuild said:


> As a Nissan qashqai driver, I would advise against it
> While the car is nice to drive; the boot isnt all that big (once you put a buggy in it, not much room for anything else!).  Also, the interior space in the back seat is very small - if you have 2 child sets, you would not get a 3rd person in the back seat.  I would recommend a Renault Scenic for interior space.




Boot space in the Scenic is as near as damn it the same as the Qashqai (30 liters in the difference I think). Also, a Renault Scenic is what you buy when you've given up and decided to just be beige.


----------



## Purple (6 Jan 2012)

PetrolHead said:


> Also, a Renault Scenic is what you buy when you've given up and decided to just be beige.


In comparison to a Qashqai?! 
Sorry, but you could hardly say either are a drivers car.
Mazda6, Mondeo, Honda Accord; all better, more engaging drives.


----------



## dec1892 (8 Jan 2012)

Took a look at the Qashqai today. nice to drive and definitely within budget, but was a bit disappointed with the boot......not that much room left once you put the babys buggy into it!

what about Toyota Avensis? From looking at carzone, it would nearly have to be an 2009 in order to be under budget of €16,000.


----------



## mark1 (8 Jan 2012)

I have been driving Mazda 6's for last ten years, do about 100k kms per year, they have massive boot space and are very comfortable and solid on the road, serviced privately they are not expensive but main dealers are, any 10 car will lose probably 6k in value within two years but the best way to check the resale value is car zone or similar check for 2010,then 2008 and 2006 and it will give you a decent idea of deprecation, good luck with it


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Jan 2012)

How do you manage 100k kms in a year *mark1*??


----------



## mark1 (9 Jan 2012)

I travel to and from work paddy and thankfully i enjoy driving !!


----------



## Tired Paul (9 Jan 2012)

I've been driving a Peugout 407 estate for the past 2 years. Loads of space, very very comfortable, good spec, no problems with engine / electrics. One of my better purcahses. Have the 2 litre Desiel version but available in 1.6 petrol too.
Well worth a look.


----------

